# What are you listening to?



## McRocket (Nov 30, 2018)

Catherine Wheel - Ferment (entire album)


(I could not get into the other 'What are you listening to' thread)


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 30, 2018)

Silence.


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 30, 2018)

One of the best songs ever created...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## candycorn (Nov 30, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Catherine Wheel - Ferment (entire album)
> 
> 
> (I could not get into the other 'What are you listening to' thread)



Ray Coniff Singers....Christmas carols


----------



## aaronleland (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## JGalt (Nov 30, 2018)

The sound of a Frankfort Arsenal case tumbler noisily polishing a couple hundred .44 magnum cases.


----------



## Crepitus (Nov 30, 2018)

Little high-octane tuning.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Nov 30, 2018)

Duplicate post deleted


----------



## Michelle420 (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## Freiheit (Nov 30, 2018)

So you are a bad, bad, baaaad boy too?
I love this old folk tune.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 1, 2018)

Here is the anthem of one of my woman heroes presented by a Native son of Texas.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 1, 2018)

drifter said:


>


Love to see what Yannis Marshall would do with. this.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 1, 2018)

Just noticed there are two ‘_What are you listening to_' threads but the one that appears to have been going the longest wasn’t visible to me until just now. I don’t get it.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 1, 2018)

If I can take a few of you out of your comfort zone -   -   -   -   -   -


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 1, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


>


Such naughty boys but I really want to know who was the drummers’ hairdresser.
____________________________________________________________________


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 1, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> Such naughty boys but I really want to know who was the drummers’ hairdresser.



Dunno, Karl. I had listened to the first one I posted on youtube then I remembered the original over 30 years prior, so I listened to that one, too, and posted it.

That was actually a good show.

This song was pretty popular back then, and it's from that same show in 1988. It had a pretty good message, even if it had that bubblegum pop rock vibe isn't someone's thing.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 1, 2018)

Remember Stryper? I have auto play on, so, never know what's gonna play next on YT.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 1, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Karl Rand said:
> 
> 
> > Such naughty boys but I really want to know who was the drummers’ hairdresser.
> ...


I wouldn’t insult it by calling it bubblegum pop rock. It’s got far more drama. energy, guts and angst than that.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 1, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Remember Stryper? I have auto play on, so, never know what's gonna play next on YT.



Are those the dudes who dressed in the loud bumblebee looking outfits?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 1, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> I wouldn’t insult it by calling it bubblegum pop rock. It’s got, far more drama. energy, guts and angst than that.



Yeah. It kind of goes back to what I had on my mind in the other thread we were in. That's kind of part of where I wanted to go when I mentioned about frequency.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 1, 2018)

aaronleland said:


> Are those the dudes who dressed in the loud bumblebee looking outfits?



Yes, they're the ones, aaronland.  But, in their defense, they always stamped Isaiah 53:5 on their album covers, so that's the backdrop. lol.


----------



## aaronleland (Dec 1, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> aaronleland said:
> 
> 
> > Are those the dudes who dressed in the loud bumblebee looking outfits?
> ...



I seriously just heard of them a couple days ago on Joe Rogan's podcast, and they showed pictures of the band. They... look... TERRIBLE.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 1, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Karl Rand said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldn’t insult it by calling it bubblegum pop rock. It’s got, far more drama. energy, guts and angst than that.
> ...


Actually I didn’t understand what you meant by ‘frequency’. Do you mean the key the band plays in? The range of frequencies used from high to low, middle to high?
Or how often something happens?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 1, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> Actually I didn’t understand what you meant by ‘frequency’. Do you mean the key the band plays in? The range of frequencies used from high to low, middle to high?
> Or how often something happens?



Those peak experiences that kind of make us whole. That render us holy, if only a temporary moment of bliss.  It's a pretty deep part of the topic over there. You do understand what I'm talking about, I could tell by some of the things you said over there. I just need to put it all in one post. I have to do a multi-quote over there, I just don't like the UI on this forum, so I never look forward to it. Plus SweetSue is a music educator, I have to think on how I'm going to post  back to her. It's gonna be kind of complex. I'm glad those folks chimed in over there, there was a good mix of people in that thread, all very friendly to the tenor of the topic, I was pretty thankful, so I'm gonna go through the threrad and follow em. Which is something I hardly ever do. Unity and whatnot, ya know?


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 1, 2018)

candycorn said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Catherine Wheel - Ferment (entire album)
> ...



Really bad choral music to be honest. Vibrato all over the place and sad entrances. But I love it, I do, I love it. It's perfectly Christmas.


----------



## SweetSue92 (Dec 1, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


> Karl Rand said:
> 
> 
> > Actually I didn’t understand what you meant by ‘frequency’. Do you mean the key the band plays in? The range of frequencies used from high to low, middle to high?
> ...



Natural Citizen....here's how I think of this. You know people who are "foodies", they just love to eat, right? They just love food. I am not one of those; I generally don't care what I eat. But I am a "foodie" when it comes to music.

Anyway, back to it. From what I gather, your "foodies" love gourmet and they love simple. They love top of the line, it took me 14 hours to make this, and they love...a carrot. They just love food. 

Me too, with music. I love the best symphonies ever written..well, most of them. And I love three-chord simple children's songs. And I love bad pop music in its time. I'm not a snob. I just love music. Heh. So don't feel like you have to write fancy about it for my sake! I CAN fancy if necessary....and plop on the couch with a grilled cheese. I'm good with whatever!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


>



How long before "Wait"?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)

That's it, I'll Post "Wait"

Crap, it sounds like ear candy compared to today's music!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 1, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> How long before "Wait"?



Ha. Nope. Early Crue.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 2, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> That's it, I'll Post "Wait"
> 
> Crap, it sounds like ear candy compared to today's music!



That guitar solo is a work of art. If you can play that thing, then, you're pretty much a guitar hero. I always thought Vito was way better than Eddie VH.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 2, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Catherine Wheel - Ferment (entire album)
> 
> 
> (I could not get into the other 'What are you listening to' thread)




Translation~ a drama queen and a fucking liar.





.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 2, 2018)

Which one are we having? That one or this one?


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 2, 2018)

Mindful said:


> Which one are we having? That one or this one?



I'm doing this one, it loads faster. I usually listen to the same songs more than once or twice anyway.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## anynameyouwish (Dec 2, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Catherine Wheel - Ferment (entire album)
> 
> 
> (I could not get into the other 'What are you listening to' thread)




Andy James- Angel Vivaldi ; wave of synergy


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 2, 2018)

bear513 said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Catherine Wheel - Ferment (entire album)
> ...


What does this mean?
Anyhow, I wonder if the mods could combine these _two threads_?  
Problem for me is I can’t see any obvious way of communicating with the moderators of this forum.
________________________________________________________________________


----------



## MaryL (Dec 2, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 2, 2018)

Wannadance?


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 2, 2018)

And they make some of the best Hashish on the planet  -   -       -              -


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 2, 2018)

MaryL said:


>


Truly horrible! Must have been made before they got into the L.S.D.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 3, 2018)

If I’m a mad fan of anyone it’s Lisa Fisher. Here, as she always did, she upstages Mick Jagger.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## McRocket (Dec 3, 2018)

Catherine Wheel - Pain


----------



## Mindful (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 4, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


>


WOW ! What were they on? ? ?


----------



## 007 (Dec 4, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> Little high-octane tuning.
> 
> View attachment 231921


A single four barrel carb on top of a blower? That's pretty dumb.


----------



## 007 (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 4, 2018)

Some other music threads. Even more hard core.


----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)

28 Trombones playing Bohemian Rhapsody – 7 interesting minutes


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 4, 2018)

007 said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > Little high-octane tuning.
> ...


It's a little bitty 177.  850 cfm is all it needs.  If it was a big blower like a 671 you be right, and I'd have put an injections injections sytem on top.  This is a "retro rod" period correct Camaro from the 70s so I wanted to stick with a carb.


----------



## longknife (Dec 4, 2018)

Crepitus said:


> 007 said:
> 
> 
> > Crepitus said:
> ...


----------



## Crepitus (Dec 4, 2018)

longknife said:


> Crepitus said:
> 
> 
> > 007 said:
> ...


And?


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 4, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 5, 2018)

Rambunctious said:


>



*Really like his stuff.*


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Asclepias (Dec 7, 2018)

Cool ass Nigerian song.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 7, 2018)

Can never decide who’s the cutest.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2018)

Natural Citizen said:


>



I love this group. I saw them live in open air concert a couple of years ago. 

They were amazing.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 7, 2018)

Mindful said:


> I love this group. I saw them live in open air concert a couple of years ago.
> 
> They were amazing.



Really. Open air concerts are big fun, aren't they? That's the only song of theirs that I've ever heard. It just happened to be on my random spin.


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)

*And one for us* *geriatric hippies.* -  -  -  -


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)

Schon winkt der Wein im gold'nen Pokale,
Doch trinkt noch nicht, erst sing' ich euch ein Lied!
Das Lied vom Kummer soll auflachend in die Seele euch klingen.
Wenn der Kummer naht, liegen wüst die Gärten der Seele,
Welkt hin und stirbt die Freude, der Gesang.
Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod.

Herr dieses Hauses!
Dein Keller birgt die Fülle des goldenen Weins!
Hier, diese Laute nenn' ich mein!
Die Laute schlagen und die Gläser leeren,
Das sind die Dingen, die zusammen passen.
Ein voller Becher Weins zur rechten Zeit
Ist mehr wert, als alle Reiche dieser Erde!
Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod!

Das Firmament blaut ewig, und die Erde
Wird lange fest steh'n und aufblüh'n im Lenz.
Du aber, Mensch, wie lang lebst denn du?
Nicht hundert Jahre darfst du dich ergötzen
An all dem morschen Tande dieser Erde!
Seht dort hinab! Im Mondschein auf den Gräbern
Hockt eine wild-gespenstische Gestalt --
Ein Aff'ist's! Hört ihr, wie sein Heulen
Hinausgellt in den süßen Duft des Lebens!
Jetzt nehmt den Wein! Jetzt ist es Zeit, Genossen!
Leert eure gold'nen Becher zu Grund!
Dunkel ist das Leben, ist der Tod!


The wine beckons in golden goblets
but drink not yet; first I'll sing you a song.
The song of sorrow shall ring laughingly in your soul.
When the sorrow comes, blasted lie the gardens of the soul,
wither and perish joy and singing.
Dark is life, dark is death!

Master of this house,
your cellar is full of golden wine!
Here, this lute I call mine.
The lute to strike and the glasses to drain,
these things go well together.
A full goblet of wine at the right time
is worth more than all the kingdoms of this earth.
Dark is life, dark is death!

The heavens are ever blue and the Earth
shall stand sure, and blossom in the spring.
But you O man, what long life have you?
Not a hundred years may you delight
in all the rotten baubles of this earth.
See down there! In the moonlight, on the graves
squats a wild ghostly shape;
an ape it is! Hear you his howl go out
in the sweet fragrance of life.
Now! Drink the wine! Now it is time comrades.
Drain your golden goblets to the last.
Dark is life, dark is death!


Herbstnebel wallen bläulich überm See;
Vom Reif bezogen stehen alle Gräser;
Man meint, ein Künstler habe Staub von Jade
Über die feinen Blüten ausgestreut.

Der süße Duft der Blumen ist verflogen;
Ein kalter Wind beugt ihre Stengel nieder.
Bald werden die verwelkten, gold'nen Blätter
Der Lotosblüten auf dem Wasser zieh'n.

Mein Herz ist müde. Meine kleine Lampe
Erlosch mit Knistern, es gemahnt mich an den Schlaf.
Ich komm' zu dir, traute Ruhestätte!
Ja, gib mir Ruh', ich hab' Erquickung Not!

Ich weine viel in meinen Einsamkeiten.
Der Herbst in meinem Herzen währt zu lange.
Sonne der Liebe willst du nie mehr scheinen,
Um meine bittern Tränen mild aufzutrocknen?


Autumn fog creeps bluishly over the lake.
Every blade of grass stands frosted.
As though an artist had jade-dust
over the fine flowers strewn.

The sweet fragrance of flower has passed;
A cold wind bows their stems low.
Soon will the wilted, golden petals
of lotus flowers upon the water float.

My heart is tired. My little lamp
expired with a crackle, minding me to sleep.
I come to you, trusted resting place.
Yes, give me rest, I have need of refreshment!

I weep often in my loneliness.
Autumn in my heart lingers too long.
Sun of love, will you no longer shine
to gently dry up my bitter tears?


Mitten in dem kleinen Teiche
Steht ein Pavillon aus grünem
Und aus weißem Porzellan.

Wie der Rücken eines Tigers
Wölbt die Brücke sich aus Jade
Zu dem Pavillon hinüber.

In dem Häuschen sitzen Freunde,
Schön gekleidet, trinken, plaudern.
Manche schreiben Verse nieder.

Ihre seidnen Ärmel gleiten
Rückwärts, ihre seidnen Mützen
Hocken lustig tief im Nacken.

Auf des kleinen Teiches stiller
Wasserfläche zeigt sich alles
Wunderlich im Spiegelbilde.

Alles auf dem Kopfe stehend
In dem Pavillon aus grünem
Und aus weißem Porzellan;

Wie ein Halbmond steht die Brücke,
Umgekehrt der Bogen. Freunde,
Schön gekleidet, trinken, plaudern.


In the middle of the little pond
stands a pavilion of green
and white porcelain.

Like the back of a tiger
arches the jade bridge
over to the pavilion.

Friends sit in the little house
well dressed, drinking, chatting.
some writing verses.

Their silk sleeves glide
backwards, their silk caps
rest gaily at the napes of their necks.

On the small pond's still
surface, everything shows
whimsical in mirror image.

Everything stands on its head
in the pavilion of green
and white porcelain.

Like a half-moon is the bridge
its arch upturned. Friends
well dressed, drinking, chatting.


Junge Mädchen pflücken Blumen,
Pflücken Lotosblumen an dem Uferrande.
Zwischen Büschen und Blättern sitzen sie,
Sammeln Blüten in den Schoß und rufen
Sich einander Neckereien zu.
Gold'ne Sonne webt um die Gestalten,
Spiegelt sich im blanken Wasser wider,
Sonne spiegelt ihre schlanken Glieder,
Ihre süßen Augen wider,
Und der Zephir hebt mit Schmeichelkosen das Gewebe
Ihrer Ärmel auf, führt den Zauber
Ihrer Wohlgerüche durch die Luft.
O sieh, was tummeln sich für schöne Knaben
Dort an dem Uferrand auf mut'gen Rossen?
Weithin glänzend wie die Sonnenstrahlen;
Schon zwischen dem Geäst der grünen Weiden
Trabt das jungfrische Volk einher!
Das Roß des einen wiehert fröhlich auf
Und scheut und saust dahin,
Über Blumen, Gräser, wanken hin die Hufe,
Sie zerstampfen jäh im Sturm die hingesunk'nen Blüten,
Hei! Wie flattern im Taumel seine Mähnen,
Dampfen heiß die Nüstern!
Gold'ne Sonne webt um die Gestalten,
Spiegelt sie im blanken Wasser wider.
Und die schönste von den Jungfrau'n sendet
Lange Blicke ihm der Sehnsucht nach.
Ihre stolze Haltung ist nur Verstellung.
In dem Funkeln ihrer großen Augen,
In dem Dunkel ihres heißen Blicks
Schwingt klagend noch die Erregung ihres Herzens nach.


Young girls picking flowers,
Picking lotus flowers at the riverbank.
Amid bushes and leaves they sit,
gathering flowers in their laps and calling
one another in raillery.
Golden sun plays about their form
reflecting them in the clear water.
The sun reflects back their slender limbs,
their sweet eyes,
and the breeze teasing up the warp
of their sleeves, directs the magic
of perfume through the air.
O see, what a tumult of handsome boys
there on the shore on their spirited horses.
Yonder shining like the sun's rays
between the branches of green willows
trot along the bold companions.
The horse of one neighs happily on
and shies and rushes there,
hooves shaking down blooms, grass,
trampling wildly the fallen flowers.
Hei! How frenzied his mane flutters,
and hotly steam his nostrils!
Golden sun plays about their form
reflecting them in the clear water.
And the most beautiful of the maidens sends
long looks adoring at him.
Her proud pose is but a pretense;
in the flash of her big eyes,
in the darkness of her ardent gaze
beats longingly her burning heart.


Wenn nur ein Traum das Leben ist,
Warum denn Müh' und Plag'!?
Ich trinke, bis ich nicht mehr kann,
Den ganzen, lieben Tag!

Und wenn ich nicht mehr trinken kann,
Weil Kehl' und Seele voll,
So tauml' ich bis zu meiner Tür
Und schlafe wundervoll!

Was hör' ich beim Erwachen? Horch!
Ein Vogel singt im Baum.
Ich frag' ihn, ob schon Frühling sei,
Mir ist als wie im Traum.

Der Vogel zwitschert: Ja!
Der Lenz ist da, sei kommen über Nacht!
Aus tiefstem Schauen lauscht' ich auf,
Der Vogel singt und lacht!

Ich fülle mir den Becher neu
Und leer' ihn bis zum Grund
Und singe, bis der Mond erglänzt
Am schwarzen Firmament!

Und wenn ich nicht mehr singen kann,
So schlaf' ich wieder ein.
Was geht mich denn der Frühling an!?
Laßt mich betrunken sein!


If life is but a dream,
why work and worry?
I drink until I no more can,
the whole, blessed day!

And if I can drink no more
as throat and soul are full,
then I stagger to my door
and sleep wonderfully!

What do I hear on waking? Hark!
A bird sings in the tree.
I ask him if it's spring already;
to me it's as if I'm in a dream.

The bird chirps Yes!
The spring is here, it came overnight!
From deep wonderment I listen;
the bird sings and laughs!

I fill my cup anew
and drink it to the bottom
and sing until the moon shines
in the black firmament!

And if I can not sing,
then I fall asleep again.
What to me is spring?
Let me be drunk!


Die Sonne scheidet hinter dem Gebirge.
In alle Täler steigt der Abend nieder
Mit seinen Schatten, die voll Kühlung sind.
O sieh! Wie eine Silberbarke schwebt
Der Mond am blauen Himmelssee herauf.
Ich spüre eines feinen Windes Weh'n
Hinter den dunklen Fichten!
Der Bach singt voller Wohllaut durch das Dunkel.
Die Blumen blassen im Dämmerschein.
Die Erde atmet voll von Ruh' und Schlaf.
Alle Sehnsucht will nun träumen,
Die müden Menschen geh'n heimwärts,
Um im Schlaf vergess'nes Glück
Und Jugend neu zu lernen!
Die Vögel hocken still in ihren Zweigen.
Die Welt schläft ein!
Es wehet kühl im Schatten meiner Fichten.
Ich stehe hier und harre meines Freundes;
Ich harre sein zum letzten Lebewohl.
Ich sehne mich, o Freund, an deiner Seite
Die Schönheit dieses Abends zu genießen.
Wo bleibst du? Du läßt mich lang allein!
Ich wandle auf und nieder mit meiner Laute
Auf Wegen, die von weichem Grase schwellen.
O Schönheit! O ewigen Liebens -- Lebens -- trunk'ne Welt!
Er stieg vom Pferd und reichte ihm den Trunk
Des Abschieds dar. Er fragte ihn, wohin
Er führe und auch warum es müßte sein.
Er sprach, seine Stimme war umflort. Du, mein Freund,
Mir war auf dieser Welt das Glück nicht hold!
Wohin ich geh'? Ich geh', ich wand're in die Berge.
Ich suche Ruhe für mein einsam Herz.
Ich wandle nach der Heimat! Meiner Stätte.
Ich werde niemals in die Ferne schweifen.
Still ist mein Herz und harret seiner Stunde!
Die liebe Erde allüberall blüht auf im Lenz und grünt
Aufs neu! Allüberall und ewig blauen licht die Fernen!
Ewig... ewig...


The sun departs behind the mountains.
In all the valleys the evening descends
with its shadow, full cooling.
O look! Like a silver boat sails
the moon in the watery blue heaven.
I sense the fine breeze stirring
behind the dark pines.
The brook sings out clear through the darkness.
The flowers pale in the twilight.
The earth breathes, in full rest and sleep.
All longing now becomes a dream.
Weary men traipse homeward
to sleep; forgotten happiness
and youth to rediscover.
The birds roost silent in their branches.
The world falls asleep.
It blows coolly in the shadows of my pines.
I stand here and wait for my friend;
I wait to bid him a last farewell.
I yearn, my friend, at your side
to enjoy the beauty of this evening.
Where are you? You leave me long alone!
I walk up and down with my lute
on paths swelling with soft grass.
O beauty! O eternal loving-and-life-bedrunken world!
He dismounted and handed him the drink
of Farewells. He asked him where
he would go and why must it be.
He spoke, his voice was quiet. Ah my friend,
Fortune was not kind to me in this world!
Where do I go? I go, I wander in the mountains.
I seek peace for my lonely heart.
I wander homeward, to my abode!
I'll never wander far.
Still is my heart, awaiting its hour.
The dear earth everywhere blossoms in spring and grows green
anew! Everywhere and forever blue is the horizon!
Forever ... Forever ...


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 8, 2018)

Really, I recommend watching this one on full screen.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2018)

Listening to the neighbors celebrate.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)

Yesterday I sat in the sun at  a local vinyard enjoying a very talented three piece jazz group when the thunderous noises from the tractor pulling competition next door didn’t drown it all out.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 8, 2018)

Freiheit said:


> Listening to the neighbors celebrate.


Great fun but what language are they singing in?


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 8, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> Freiheit said:
> 
> 
> > Listening to the neighbors celebrate.
> ...


Cajun French


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 9, 2018)

Even though I’m gay as all get out I love watchin’ this lady do it.


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## longknife (Dec 9, 2018)

https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-...DJACJoC/w663-h498-n-k-no/3kM3PjEDTNfVJPbv.mp4


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 9, 2018)




----------



## MaryL (Dec 9, 2018)

Tom Waits. Beautiful maladies (the island years) Love  that title .Anyway,a remake of Strange Weather.youtube]fSfEStzQRGc[/MEDIA]


----------



## MaryL (Dec 10, 2018)

Pandora again channeling pop culture.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Tom Waits. Beautiful maladies (the island years) Love  that title .Anyway,a remake of Strange Weather.youtube]fSfEStzQRGc[/MEDIA]


MaryL, there’s something wrong with your link .


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Pandora again channeling pop culture.


You need to click on the icon above to the right that looks like movie film stock then enter the link and follow the instruction.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 10, 2018)

Yeah, I noticed. De ja vu once again  Its true, a woman would save what a man would drown.
.​


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

One for all you geriatric hippies out there, if you’re still alive and not deaf.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

And another one for us old farts  - - -


----------



## MaryL (Dec 10, 2018)

Pandora. She opens all sorts of boxes. So now I am listing to Dave Mason, Alone together :Shouldn't  have took more than you gave.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

MaryL said:


> Pandora. She opens all sorts of boxes. So now I am listing to Dave Mason, Alone together :Shouldn't  have took more than you gave.


Even via Youtube's compression this sticks out as a wonderful analogue recording missing all the overly processed digital mush so common today. Thanks.
Where’s my bong ?


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

Anyone notice the bulge?


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

Think I’ve posted this before but I keep coming back to it  -  -   -


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

Just discovered this lot and I’m still trying to catch up.
_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

_________________________________________________________________


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

With all that digital technology how the hell did they manage to get the drum beat out of time with everything else?


----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 10, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


>



One of my favorite songs by them.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 10, 2018)

drifter said:


> Karl Rand said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


And not a hint of the stench of digital processing.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Freiheit (Dec 12, 2018)

Wishing I was headed back.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 12, 2018)

I will never forget the first time I heard this one! I had just gotten my first fake ID and my first trip into a bar with it. I was there for about forty minutes and this song came on. This song pied pipered the women in the bar the next thing I know all the women in the bar were dancin on the tables. I have never been much of a touchy feely person but a young lady named Sandy was doncing on the table in front of me and she had a set of blue eyes that looked as though they belonged on a cat. Mid summer short skirt and tan legs. I melted and the word No left my vocabulary when she was around. Those eyes and that body,oof!


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 12, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> I will never forget the first time I heard this one! I had just gotten my first fake ID and my first trip into a bar with it. I was there for about forty minutes and this song came on. This song pied pipered the women in the bar the next thing I know all the women in the bar were dancin on the tables. I have never been much of a touchy feely person but a young lady named Sandy was doncing on the table in front of me and she had a set of blue eyes that looked as though they belonged on a cat. Mid summer short skirt and tan legs. I melted and the word No left my vocabulary when she was around. Those eyes and that body,oof!


That event alone deserves a song to be written about it. “Blue eyes like a cat” would be a good title.
The song itself is brilliant and I especially like the way at times the drummer takes a back seat. Too often the Rock & Roll drum kit takes on a nagging quality and won’t let go.

I’m not sure if your choice would be called Blue Grass but it had me thinking of a favourite song of mine, *Blue Train*.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 12, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I will never forget the first time I heard this one! I had just gotten my first fake ID and my first trip into a bar with it. I was there for about forty minutes and this song came on. This song pied pipered the women in the bar the next thing I know all the women in the bar were dancin on the tables. I have never been much of a touchy feely person but a young lady named Sandy was doncing on the table in front of me and she had a set of blue eyes that looked as though they belonged on a cat. Mid summer short skirt and tan legs. I melted and the word No left my vocabulary when she was around. Those eyes and that body,oof!
> ...


These were my theme song  for a while after meeting her!


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 12, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> These were my theme song  for a while after meeting her!


So , you got her down off the table?
Hell, all this is really making feel like the geriatric hippie I am.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 12, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > I will never forget the first time I heard this one! I had just gotten my first fake ID and my first trip into a bar with it. I was there for about forty minutes and this song came on. This song pied pipered the women in the bar the next thing I know all the women in the bar were dancin on the tables. I have never been much of a touchy feely person but a young lady named Sandy was doncing on the table in front of me and she had a set of blue eyes that looked as though they belonged on a cat. Mid summer short skirt and tan legs. I melted and the word No left my vocabulary when she was around. Those eyes and that body,oof!
> ...


Nope not blue grass but absolutely beautiful. God what I would give to be young again and feel like I did that night. I am one jaded SOB these days, falling like that just is not possible anymore.Except maybe with her. I still face book with one of her friends who is also absolutely stunning little 5 foot tall girl that I just wanna snatch her up and make her legs swing when I see. She has been telling me that Sandy is in the process of getting a Divorce. If I did not think I would fuck it up again I would go take a swing so big I would come out my kleets doing it,.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 12, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > These were my theme song  for a while after meeting her!
> ...


I got off that table and into my life for four years till I fucked it up!


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 12, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> evenflow1969 said:
> 
> 
> > These were my theme song  for a while after meeting her!
> ...


Ya, I still do alot of fishin in the dark but nothin but fishin going on these days.


----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 13, 2018)

Just discovered this guy and i’m wrapped.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 13, 2018)

Now for a little boogie woogie music kiddies - - - ---


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## mosser (Dec 13, 2018)

Currently listening to an old favorite: Runaway Train by Soul Asylum


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 13, 2018)

Straight from home.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 13, 2018)

When the church kids discovered weed   - - - - - - -


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 13, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> Just discovered this guy and i’m wrapped.


So who is this guy?


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 13, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> When the church kids discovered weed   - - - - - - -


Realy good job with one of my favorite songs.High quality recording for sitting in a living room also.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 13, 2018)

evenflow1969 said:


> Karl Rand said:
> 
> 
> > Just discovered this guy and i’m wrapped.
> ...


John Mayer.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 13, 2018)

Maybe I posted this before but who cares.......


----------



## Mindful (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Mindful (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 14, 2018)

Not sure about the choreography.  Yannis Marshall would probably have treated this theme better  - - -


----------



## Mindful (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 14, 2018)

This, like far too many Youtube videos, is disjointed from the actual music.
The visuals are from a gay Mexican romance movie, the music from a totally unconnected Indian song.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 14, 2018)

drifter said:


>


I still have the original LP and it still gets a lot of spins on my  - - -


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 14, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 16, 2018)




----------



## Freiheit (Dec 17, 2018)

Relax with Straus.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 17, 2018)

EasyPeasy said:


>


Wow! Can those boys play. Is the name of the band actually called ‘Live” Who are they? The bass guitarist is brilliant.


----------



## EasyPeasy (Dec 17, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> EasyPeasy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yep, "Live".

The bass player and drummer are amazing.   Check out their album Throwing Copper.  You'll recognize some of the songs.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 17, 2018)

These days with so much digital mush swamping the production of popular music with overdubs, compression and God knows what else when something comes along showcasing real skills or real  musicians my ears sure prick up. I suspect they’re telling us something by choosing as the band’s name *LIVE*.  Thanks
____________________________________________________________________
Speaking of live, sometimes amazing things happen out on the street.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 17, 2018)

Duplicate post removed


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 17, 2018)

Wonder how long most of you will last with this before hitting the stop button?

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Here’s an antidote in case that sent you into shock  - - - - - - -


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 19, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 19, 2018)

Don’t know if this is staged or real but it gets me every time.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 20, 2018)

A bit of bubble gum pop but get the legs, and I don’t mean on the girls !


----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 20, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 21, 2018)

The voice has gone but it’s still the blues.....


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## xband (Dec 21, 2018)

McRocket said:


> Catherine Wheel - Ferment (entire album)
> 
> 
> (I could not get into the other 'What are you listening to' thread)



Grandma got run over by a reindeer.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 21, 2018)

xband said:


> McRocket said:
> 
> 
> > Catherine Wheel - Ferment (entire album)
> ...


Why bother with the other thread? This one’s way better if a little scary at times.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 21, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Tehon (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## Michelle420 (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 23, 2018)

Sadly MP3 compression and other digital naties have mangled and masked a lot of the harmonic richness of this performance but some of the spirit comes through.
For any of you with an attention span longer than 3mins 20 secs - - -


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 23, 2018)

Yep, it’s a drag act without all the feathers and falsies..


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## BlueGin (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## BlueGin (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 23, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 24, 2018)

Aint what I’m listenin to but what I’m watchin  - - - -


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 24, 2018)




----------



## basquebromance (Dec 25, 2018)

a john lennon esque reworking of the story of noah's ark, in which tweedy, the agnostic, looks to heavens for a flood, before concluding that rock n roll, an "ocean of guitars", is the purifying rain.


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 26, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> a john lennon esque reworking of the story of noah's ark, in which tweedy, the agnostic, looks to heavens for a flood, before concluding that rock n roll, an "ocean of guitars", is the purifying rain.


Fun but why do they sound as if they’ve all has a bit too much valium?


----------



## candycorn (Dec 26, 2018)

BrickHouse by the Commodores. Eating toast, peanut butter and raisins.


----------



## Freiheit (Dec 26, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)

Freiheit said:


>


Why is it the bass line in these songs is so damned monotonous? So boot scooters can keep to the simple beat?


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 27, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 29, 2018)




----------



## Darkwind (Dec 29, 2018)

Freddy Mercury at his finest.  Prophetic?


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 29, 2018)

Darkwind said:


> Freddy Mercury at his finest.  Prophetic?


"_I did not vote for, nor do I support Donald Trump. I do, however; oppose all things progressive._*”*
And what do you imagine queen were, regressive?


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 30, 2018)

Now for some bass playin - - - - -


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 30, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Freddy Mercury at his finest.  Prophetic?
> ...


I don't imagine anything.  They were and are a rock band.  Pretty simple really.


----------



## JBvM (Dec 30, 2018)

The Real Deal Blues


----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 30, 2018)

Anyone know who this is? The text looks Korean.


----------



## JBvM (Dec 30, 2018)

Karl Rand said:


> Anyone know who this is? The text looks Korean.


technician with no soul


----------



## JBvM (Dec 30, 2018)

The Real Deal Blues


----------



## Natural Citizen (Dec 30, 2018)




----------



## Karl Rand (Dec 30, 2018)

JBvM said:


> Karl Rand said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone know who this is? The text looks Korean.
> ...


Maybe so but that doesn’t answer the question.


----------



## Karl Rand (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## Karl Rand (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Karl Rand (Jan 2, 2019)




----------



## Karl Rand (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Karl Rand (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## McRocket (Mar 9, 2019)

*Valerie Carter "Whistle Down The Wind"*


I knew nothing of this woman a few weeks ago. But - whomever she was (she died two years ago) - she must have been pretty special on some level.

Apparently two hit songs "Valerie" by Steve Winwood and Jackson Browne's song "That Girl Could Sing" were about her.

I do not recall hearing two hit songs written from two different artists about the same woman - let alone one who was a virtual unknown outside of music circles.

All I really know about her is she was very pretty, a GREAT singer and was a drug addict as late as her 50's.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 10, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## McRocket (Mar 14, 2019)

My all-time favorite band


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 14, 2019)

Alkaline Trio album turns 19 today. listen to it please!


----------



## the other mike (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 14, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 15, 2019)

McRocket said:


> My all-time favorite band



I like them too.


----------



## Mindful (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Mar 15, 2019)

This year in Ibiza?


----------



## mosser (Mar 15, 2019)

Currently listening to _Can't Find My Way Home _by Blind Faith


----------



## Votto (Mar 15, 2019)




----------



## McRocket (Jun 9, 2019)




----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Terri4Trump (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 30, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jun 30, 2019)

Concert starts at 1:00


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Crepitus (Jul 1, 2019)

And now for something completely different:


----------



## Ropey (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## the other mike (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 24, 2020)

Don’t know if this has been shared.....


----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 27, 2020)

Whistling tunes, we hide in the dunes by the seaside


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Frankeneinstein (Mar 28, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


Top shelf gelo


----------



## Rambunctious (Mar 28, 2020)

Take a listen to this....


----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## tycho1572 (Mar 31, 2020)

I'd like to dedicate this song to Coyote ....


----------



## the other mike (Mar 31, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> I'd like to dedicate this song to Coyote ....


Where is she ?


----------



## the other mike (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## Coyote (Mar 31, 2020)

tycho1572 said:


> I'd like to dedicate this song to Coyote ....


Thank you


----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2020)

I'm listening to this right now! 



*Mark Forster - 194 Länder (Official Video)

*


----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2020)

listening to this too

this is very lovely my friends!  
*Maroon 5 - Memories (Official Video)*


----------



## the other mike (Mar 31, 2020)




----------



## skye (Mar 31, 2020)

Angelo said:


>




Talking about Queen LOL

this is my fav version of the Queen's song another one bites the dust lol haaaaaaaaaaa


this bird is precious!!!!


----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)

skye said:


> Talking about Queen LOL
> 
> this is my fav version of the Queen's song another one bites the dust lol haaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> ...


Here's a good one too....


----------



## Bruce Daniels (Apr 1, 2020)

Angelo said:


>


Right now, I'm listening to Captain Beefheart and His Magic Band's first LP, _Safe As Milk_. It's great, and one of Beefheart's most accessible albums. The song "Electricity" is awesome, in the true sense of the word. I'm wearing a Captain Beefheart t-shirt right now, which I got in the mail today!


----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Deplorable Yankee (Apr 1, 2020)

Angelo said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > Talking about Queen LOL
> ...


Lol poodle!

My poodles a fuckin character to


----------



## the other mike (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 5, 2020)

Coyote said:


> tycho1572 said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to dedicate this song to Coyote ....
> ...


You've been missed, Princess.


----------



## tycho1572 (Apr 5, 2020)

You're loved. Coyote .....


----------



## the other mike (Apr 5, 2020)




----------



## Mortimer (Apr 18, 2020)

Good morning. Who is your Daddy?


----------



## Asclepias (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Mortimer (Apr 18, 2020)

Hungarian Rap, really good beat.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 18, 2020)

John Prine RIP. Sam Stone.


----------



## tycho1572 (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## MisterBeale (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## McRib (Jun 10, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 11, 2020)




----------



## Mindful (Jun 11, 2020)

This one:


----------



## Mindful (Jun 11, 2020)

The best one:


----------



## sparky (Nov 25, 2021)

~S~


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2021)

Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers: Christmas All Over Again​​


----------



## skye (Nov 25, 2021)

Love this!

Bryan Adams - Merry Christmas​


----------



## the other mike (Nov 25, 2021)




----------



## Captain Caveman (Nov 26, 2021)




----------

